# 2-1/2" wide melamine front panel attachment



## Blava (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to this forum. I love to do simple home remodeling projects. I am putting an desk end run for our new kitchen counter addition together and run into a problem. I designed the granite countertop end run support based on Menards and Lowe's current requirements. Our new kitchen is Ikea and no end run option is available for a purchase. I have to build it by myself in order to match the current cabinets surface.
I made a huge mistake. I glued, screwed, and nailed the inside panel to the frame already. I forgot to attach the front panel with screws to the frame before - a very stupid mistake.
















What would be the best option to do it now? The front panel is melamine. Thank you in advance


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If the fit is good, just lay a bead close to the edge with Liquid Nail (LN-901), on the leg. Press the melamine to it, and pull it off. Let it flash dry for 3 minutes or so, and press in place.













 







.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

PL Premium. If it fits good. A little hot glue to hold it in place.


----------

